# Hello from Surrey



## lammas10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello From Surrey

I have joined to learn about bean to cup machines to use with Costa Rainforest Expresso Coffee Beans that I have for sale.

I would like it to taste as close to the shop taste as possible but as im starting out want a machine that doesn't cost to much.

I am also looking to sell some of the boxes of beans I have.

Thanks

Lammas10


----------

